# Obama / Justin Steak Dinner-any affect on stock market?



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

haven't paid much attention ... god knows it hasn't been on the (canadian) news that much...
but, was anything announced that might have positive effect on any partic. stock(s)?


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

The state visit has been on the media on every station*. Just that business news doesn't see much to wet their pants over. State visits do not have breakthroughs. They tend to overstate what has already been done or might be done in the future. Besides, Obama is a lame duck unable to acheive much of anything else in the 9-10 months left in his presidency.

* And especially so with Peter Mansbridge who drools like a dog any time JT is in photo ops and takes up disproportionate time on the National News flogging his pet project.


----------



## Mechanic (Oct 29, 2013)

Trudeau needs to be kept on a short leash, to try and reduce his damage to our country till we can replace him.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

Mechanic said:


> Trudeau needs to be kept on a short leash, to try and reduce his damage to our country till we can replace him.


true


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

jargey3000 said:


> haven't paid much attention ... god knows it hasn't been on the (canadian) news that much...
> but, was anything announced that might have positive effect on any partic. stock(s)?


Maybe I misheard it, but I thought it was a "state dinner" as in Head of state PM Trudeau and his wife/children & media entourage.

If the White House cooks were serving steak, 
and I'm sure they could have as the main course, it would be USDA finest aged beef. but lamb was served instead...



> The menu — designed to showcase the “anticipation of spring” — will feature an array of dishes including a main course of herb-crusted lamb drizzled with Canadian whisky.


and of course, our finest Canadian whisky... Canadian Club or maybe Gibson's Finest aged `12 yr rye whisky...ah! the very essence of our Canadian spirit...

http://www.lcbo.com/lcbo/product/gibson-s-finest-rare-12-year-old-whisky/3558#.VuQX6PkrIkU

Check out the dessert..our maple syrup was include for that nice bilateral touch...each:

http://www.huffingtonpost.ca/2016/03/09/white-house-state-dinner-trudeau-menu_n_9421162.html


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

gibor said:


> true


IMO, so
far he isn t any worse as PM than Harper..AT LEAST HE IS OPEN TO SUGGESTIONS over Herr Harper and his henchmen.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

_Maybe I misheard it, but I thought it was a "state dinner" as in Head of state PM Trudeau and his wife/children & media entourage._

Just trying to inject a little levity cave, b'y... 

On another note... I wonder if wasshisname Mulcair? had been elected PM, would he have been invited to the WH? and would everyone be making such a fuss? interesting how "looks" still carry a lot of weight. I'm not criticizing (although da wife keeps saying how "gorgeous" young justin is, whenever she sees him on tv!) Just find it interesting.

re menu: What? No flippers?????


----------



## lonewolf (Jun 12, 2012)

I play the game in a different way I don't trade by news events as emotions cause actions. Gauge the mood of the masses by their actions not how their actions are going to effect their mood. The chart of the DJI is a digital recording of the mood of the masses where structure is fractal (some of my philosophy on market true or false you decide)


----------



## wraphter (Sep 21, 2016)

Now in the category of entirely predictable, ex-community organizer Barack H. Obama cashes in (remember how Bernie railed against Hillary for doing the same),
and gives a speech on Wall Street for a big pile of money.

http://www.foxbusiness.com/features...treets-newest-fat-cat-with-cantor-speech.html



> When he was president he called them “fat cats,” but now he’s likely thanking them for a huge payday.
> 
> Former President Barack Obama, less than 100 days out of office, has agreed to speak at a Wall Street conference run by Cantor Fitzgerald LP, senior people at the firm confirm to FOX Business. His speaking fee will be $400,000, which is nearly twice as much as Hillary Clinton, his secretary of state, and the 2016 Democratic Party candidate, charged private businesses for such events.
> 
> ...


----------



## wraphter (Sep 21, 2016)

Elizabeth Warren is disappointed in Obama taking large speaking fees from the big banks.

https://ca.news.yahoo.com/elizabeth...00000-wall-street-speaking-fee-204525220.html



> Massachusetts Sen. Elizabeth Warren said Thursday that she’s troubled by former President Barack Obama’s accepting a $400,000 speaking fee from a Wall Street firm.
> 
> “Well, I was troubled by that,” said Warren when asked about the fee in an interview on “Alter Family Politics” on SiriusXM’s Radio Andy. “One of the things I talk about in the book is the influence of money — I describe it as a snake that slithers through Washington — and that it shows up in so many different ways here in Washington.”
> 
> Obama accepted a $400,000 fee from the investment bank Cantor Fitzgerald to speak at a health care conference in September.


Obama didn't enforce the law against the big banks and nobody went to jail.He didn't use military force against Assad when he used chemical weapons even though he said he would. 
The pattern of weakness is evident.


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

wraphter said:


> Obama didn't enforce the law against the big banks and nobody went to jail.He didn't use military force against Assad when he used chemical weapons even though he said he would.
> The pattern of weakness is evident.


It might be to some. Others may interpret describe his actions as those of a basically decent person.


----------



## wraphter (Sep 21, 2016)

agent99 said:


> It might be to some. Others may interpret describe his actions as those of a basically decent person.


Obama was a sell out right from the beginning in Chicago. His primary motivation was to impress Michelle so that she would stay with him. She made it clear that is he didn't get a good hustle she would leave him. 

Obama has always played the race card with great skill. He has always benefited from affirmative action. He didn't have he marks or money to get into Harvard Law School. 

Obama's fundraiser in Chicago ,Antoin Rezko was a crook.

http://www.judicialwatch.org/blog/2011/11/obama-fundraiser-real-estate-partner-gets-10-years-jail/



> President Obama’s close friend and longtime financial supporter, Chicago businessman Antoin Rezko, has been sentenced to 10 ½ years in prison for operating a massive corruption scheme in which he extorted millions of dollars in kickbacks from investment firms seeking state business.
> 
> For years *Rezko was a major donor and adviser to convicted Illinois Governor Rod Blagojevich, but his name first surfaced on the national scene during the 2008 presidential election because then-candidate Obama had received hefty campaign contributions from him and the two were longtime pals. In fact, Rezko subsidized a $1.65 million home Obama purchased in Chicago’s South side in 2005 and he hosted a fundraiser for the then- U.S. Senator.*
> 
> When the feds charged Rezko with extortion, influence peddling and conspiracy, Obama vowed to return all the tainted money—at least $200,000 by some accounts—that his buddy had given him. Rezko was also accused of obtaining a $10.5 million loan from GE Capital through fraud and swindling of group investors.



So sleazy Rezko helped Obama buy his home. Politics,Chicago style.


----------



## OnlyMyOpinion (Sep 1, 2013)

:sleeping:


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

OnlyMyOpinion said:


> :sleeping:


I agree. I should not have responded.


----------



## wraphter (Sep 21, 2016)

At least I'm not making fun of Hillary as she waddles across the stage like a duck, or as the Secret Service throws her into the van like a sack of potatoes when she had pneumonia. Or when they awkwardly had to drag her up a few steps. :mushroom:


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

I'd prefer a PM that ate steak but somehow eating lamb is more appropriate for Trudeau Jr.


----------



## wraphter (Sep 21, 2016)

An editorial in the online NYT questioning the appropriateness of the saintly Obama receiving a big pile of money for a little speech. 

https://www.nytimes.com/2017/05/01/...-left-region&WT.nav=opinion-c-col-left-region



> He wrote in 2006: “I know that as a consequence of my fund-raising I became more like the wealthy donors I met. I spent more and more of my time above the fray, outside the world of immediate hunger, disappointment, fear, irrationality, and frequent hardship of … the people that I’d entered public life to serve.”
> 
> Is it a betrayal of that sentiment for the former president to have accepted a reported $400,000 to speak to a Wall Street firm? Perhaps not, but it is disheartening that a man whose historic candidacy was premised on a moral examination of politics now joins almost every modern president in cashing in. And it shows surprising tone deafness, more likely to be expected from the billionaires the Obamas have vacationed with these past months than from a president keenly attuned to the worries and resentments of the 99 percent.
> 
> ...


Another pol for sale, just like Hillary and Bill. $65 million for a book deal, eh? That's not enough.


----------

